
Monads for Go programmers - dcu
https://awalterschulze.github.io/blog/post/monads-for-goprogrammers/
======
noncoml
> type Node<T> struct { Value T; Children: []Node<T> }

What’s this? Do Go get generics?

~~~
zimpenfish
I suspect that's meant to be interpreted by his code generator.

[https://github.com/awalterschulze/goderive](https://github.com/awalterschulze/goderive)

